# Is Blue Buffalo puppy ok?



## jloftin60 (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought our new Yorkie puppy Blue Buffalo chicken.
The breeder was using Science Diet. Is BlueBuff ok or should
I use something else?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Blue Buffalo is waaaaayyyy better than Science Diet. There are better, grain-free foods out there, but BB is fine.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is a 4 star dog food. I would feel comfortable feeding this to my dog. Their is one negitive, it contains Tomato Pomace, which in a limited amount of words is, whats left over from making tomato juice or other products. Is it bad? it's not good, but I wouldn't worry to much because it is 10th on the list, some would say it's bad, but I wouldn't. But that is just my OPINON. To read more about your food this link would help. And yes it is waaaaay better than science diet.

Dog Food Reviews - 4 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Personally, I rate Blue Buffalo higher than Wellness' Super5Mix line.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I would agree that it is at least as good if not better than Wellness Super 5 Mix as well.


----------



## akatrk (Oct 18, 2009)

SuZQuzie said:


> Personally, I rate Blue Buffalo higher than Wellness' Super5Mix line.


I thought Wellness was a very good kibble.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I have heard about many dogs not liking the taste of Blue Buffalo products.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

akatrk said:


> I thought Wellness was a very good kibble.


This would be a good debate, I would take wellness and only because the first three ingredients are meat with a 4th at No. 8. A lot more stuff in Blue Buffalo. I did not see eggs in either. Boy, they are very similar


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*Wellness Puppy formula:
*
_Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, Rice Bran, Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Rye Flour, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Ground Millet, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.
_
*Blue Buffalo puppy formula:
*
_Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rye, Whole Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Menhaden Fish Meal (natural source of DHA-Docosahexaneoic Acid), Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Dried Egg, Blueberries, Cranberries, Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Kelp Meal, Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Garlic, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Herring Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Dried Chicory Root, Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Potassium), Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Salt, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium._

Yeah they're pretty similar. I like that BB has the cold-formed vitamins and whatnot so that they aren't cooked out of the kibble like other foods, but that could just be a big marketing gimmick. Either way, I've heard of lots of dogs who love it and several dogs who don't. Both are good kibble brands.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my guys will not even eat CANNED blue buffalo


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

*shrug* my dogs loved the BB Wilderness and a couple other formulas before I switched to raw. I also was pet sitting a puppy and every time he came over, he preferred my BB to his SD, poor little guy. I indulged him a little :smile:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

* Hey, ran I thought they were talking about Super mix which is different. The meat is the BIG difference.*




Deboned Chicken, Deboned Whitefish, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Peas, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA – Docosahexaenoic Acid), Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Salt, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ooooh I see, you were looking at the large breed formula when this person was asking about food for their Yorkshire terrier, that's why I posted the regular puppy formula.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

For some reason I thought this was a larger breed, boy what a ding-a-ling I can be. I googled this breed then googled Wellness and the Super5Mix does not come in a small breed puppy formula, yet. So I guess you would be correct. I never have figured out the difference between Large breed formula vs small breed formula. They always are so close, I just don't get why the make a large and a small breed formula, Maybe for the size of the kibble ??


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> For some reason I thought this was a larger breed, boy what a ding-a-ling I can be. I googled this breed then googled Wellness and the Super5Mix does not come in a small breed puppy formula, yet. So I guess you would be correct. I never have figured out the difference between Large breed formula vs small breed formula. They always are so close, I just don't get why the make a large and a small breed formula, Maybe for the size of the kibble ??


For a dog no longer growing and only at maintenance level requirements, there is no need for there to be a difference in the formulation between the kibble for the large dog versus the small dog in general. By this, I mean that if you have two dogs that are identical save for one being 15 pounds and one being 50 pounds, there is no difference other than quantity, which usually has a linear correlation to the increase in body weight. 

However, there are sometimes small differences in nutritional requirements from dog to dog based on genetics, but these are usually minute and not a problem.

When we get into canine performance, its a whole new ballgame.


----------



## buckshot0074 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an English Setter puppy (5 months old), I am going to switch his food to Blue Buffalo, which one should we try Puppy Large Breed or plain Puppy ?



Thanks


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not too sure about how large English Setters can get, however, I am thinking probably over 55 pounds at adult hood? If so, I would go with the large breed formula.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I think that they're so close to the borderline and not really a "large" dog, stick with the regular puppy formula.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would also stick with the regular puppy even though setters can get pretty big. There's a higher protein content in regular puppy foods normally. Hopefully meaning more meat too.


----------

